# will this work?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The single tree looks so close to the frame of the cart if you had the trace on I don't think it would be able to slide back any more either so I think what you have will be fine.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I don't like it, not secure enough at both ends. I am not advocating gerry rigging But...We all do it. 

I have used these:


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Taffy, no picture or link.

The wire is actually really hard for me to get around the pins. I will upgrade to something better in the future. This is just to get me by for now


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

littrella said:


> Taffy, no picture or link.
> 
> The wire is actually really hard for me to get around the pins. I will upgrade to something better in the future. This is just to get me by for now



I know, we all do it. You should see some of the stuff I have used.

Try this , I think it is called a repair link. They come in all sizes.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

May I ask what this is for? My single tree doesn't have any of those things you guys are posting.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't have the hook ends on my singletree. My traces have both the loop for the hooks or the slots for the pins to fit on sword tail ends. I don't have the proper pins & have been trying to make it work for the time being


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Now that I see it again, my Meadowbrook has leather strings for just this purpose. The are tied on through a hole in the wood, go over the trace, and slip through another hole. Why don't you just tie a leather string through there? It doesn't really need much, since there is really no side force.

Nancy


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

True.... I just thought the pins would be more secure since my knot tyeing skill are not very good


----------

